# Mats behind the ears



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm having trouble getting the mats out behind Gandalfs ears! Is there any tips or tricks to getting them out easier? I've tried a couple different styles of brush to no avail... even one of those "demating combs" (https://www.amazon.com/Safari-W6116...&qid=1512398646&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+mat+brush) and I ended up nearly slicing my finger off lol and still didn't get the darn thing out! He doesn't get them anywhere else but behind those fluffy ears... he is a good sport and puts up with the yanking but I feel awful about it. 
Thanks yall :smile2:


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Is your dog actually a long hair? Mats are actually hairs that have fallen out entangled with rooted hairs. In other types of animals (angora rabbits) I got scissors and cut into the mat lengthwise, then take hold of the rooted hairs at the base and work the section loose with my fingers


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Is your dog actually a long hair? Mats are actually hairs that have fallen out entangled with rooted hairs. In other types of animals (angora rabbits) I got scissors and cut into the mat lengthwise, then take hold of the rooted hairs at the base and work the section loose with my fingers


I'm not sure what he is technically considered; is it very long compared to my past two shepherds and it is so incredibly soft, feels softer than puppy fur. He is still young so i'm not sure if his coat will fill out even more (i've heard long coats take a while?). Here is a photo of him to get an idea... I'd hate to cut it all out since it might look funny lol. The hair behind his ears gets very curly, people stop and ask me if I take a curling iron to his hair . Is there a way once you get the mats out to prevent them? I brush behind his ears every day and he still gets them...


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

He looks like a beautiful white wolf.

If you brush him everyday and he still gets mats I guess there is no prevention. What about putting ladys hair conditioner there when you wash him?


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> If you brush him everyday and he still gets mats I guess there is no prevention. What about putting ladys hair conditioner there when you wash him?


Thank you . Never thought of that, will have to give it a try. Any idea how to get the darn things out that are there now though besides cutting them? I took him to the groomer a couple months ago and they somehow managed... I've been trying to avoid taking him there again since they're so expensive and the lady who groomed him said he was awful and howled the whole time. Which is pretty odd because when I bathe him at home he loves it and doesn't make a peep :thinking:


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Maybe the groomer can advise you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a grooming business with my kennel for years. I didn't groom myself but I helped the groomer out, and learned a lot in the process. Dematting is very time-consuming and painful for the dog. I suggest you just cut them out, then make SURE you brush the area frequently when grooming the dog to keep them from coming back!

What type of brush are you using? For a long haired dog like that, you need to be using a rake with long teeth to get down to the roots of the hair and not just a slicker brush or furminator. If you have the right tools, the mats CAN be prevented!

Make sure your dog is fully dematted before bathing. Bathing makes the mats tighter and harder to remove. It's like when you wash wool - the fibers felt together.

This is the type of tool I use on my dogs for the areas that have really long hair, like the back of the hind legs: https://www.amazon.ca/FURminator-104012-Professional-Grooming-Rakes/dp/B0062Z0RPA/ref=pd_sim_199_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0PHB31XZKA3NW498S679

(Although it's sold under the Furminator brand name, it is not really a furminator.)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

If I brush Shelby frequently, she doesn't get matted. If I am a slacker, she mats. Often, I can work the mats out, with my fingers. If not, I just cut out the mat and brush the rest.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Mats can be worked out with the fingers in the early stages. But the fact they are happening at all means you are not getting right down to the roots of the hair when you are brushing!

Many owners don't 'get' this -they think a once-over lightly with a slicker or furminator is going to do the job on a double-coated, medium length or long haired dog! And oh, the things I have seen as a result of this type of grooming! You would absolutely GAG at some of them!

A lady brought her collie in for grooming. She said her teenage daughter had been in charge of brushing it. Well, the girl obviously didn't realize that a dog needs to be brushed ALL OVER. Yes, even the parts you don't really want to think about...

The dog was so matted around its privates and anus that it was a wonder the poor thing could even poop OR pee...

Which reminds me- with a long haired dog like that, you likely should be doing a 'sanitary' clip on it around these areas with a pair of scissors, say, once every 6 to 8 weeks. You dog will thank you, and your house will likely smell better, too!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Any idea how to get the darn things out that are there now though besides cutting them?


Do this ---V . I feel that'd be your best bet. I don't have experience doing it on a dog, but I've done it to my vacuum cleaner a lot, haha



Nurse Bishop said:


> Is your dog actually a long hair? Mats are actually hairs that have fallen out entangled with rooted hairs. In other types of animals (angora rabbits) I got scissors and *cut into the mat lengthwise*, then take hold of the rooted hairs at the base and work the section loose with my fingers


He'll look like he got a wonky haircut, but better than being matted. Then just keep up on the deep brushing and you should be good


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

For my long coat I use a comb around the ear area and groom often. I use a comb where the teeth are quite close together. It seems to do a better job then brushing especially in the ear area. I have also found the comb quite useful for grooming his whole body and removing dense undercoat. My guy seems to prefer it to brushing. You can remove the mats in the ear area without cutting by using the comb. Start at the ends and work your way down to the base of the hair. Always hold the hair below where you are combing tight between your fingers so the dog does not feel any pulling or tugging. It takes a bit of work but is an option instead of cutting.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I tend to clip away mats behind ears. Unless it is in the early stages, attempting to brush them out is just too painful. If you are brushing every day he should not be getting mats there. My GSD was a coatie. I brushed him a few times a week and never had an issue with mats behind the ears despite the fur being much softer.

I agree with Sunsliver. When brushing you need to brush from the root of the hair out to the tips. I get in a lot of dogs whose owner swear they brush them everyday and on the surface look okay, but are matted just below that. Look up line brushing. You also may not be using the correct brush for the job. These are what I like for long double coated breeds since the pins are long and reach down past the outer coat ti grab the undercoat which is what gets matted: https://www.cherrybrook.com/chris-christensen-long-pin-slicker-brushes/ I also never dry brush a med-long coated dog. This can damage the hair shaft making them want to grab onto each other and tangle up. I always use a detangling or dematting spray when brushing a dry coat. These sprays coat and smooth the hair shaft making brushing easier and help prevent matting. I never had to do a sanitary trim on my GSD, never had an issue with him being clean.


----------



## JessicaR (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Which reminds me- with a long haired dog like that, you likely should be doing a 'sanitary' clip on it around these areas with a pair of scissors, say, once every 6 to 8 weeks. You dog will thank you, and your house will likely smell better, too!


Yup do a lot of those with the shelties. Also have to trim those Grinch feet!

Love my greyhound comb for long double coated fur! Slickers don't really get down deep enough and they can burn the coat, I also don't really care for the furminator either (at least for long coats) its to easy to cut the guard hairs. Learn to line brush its your new best friend :grin2: 

Summer was my worst for ear mats she has a very soft coat around her ears and that combined with the fact that when they play they would always bite around the neck area, I was always brushing out mats and yes occasionally cutting them out. 

Cornstarch can help somewhat if the mats are not too tight, and as mentioned never bath a matted dog, it tightens them up.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> Mats can be worked out with the fingers in the early stages. But the fact they are happening at all means you are not getting right down to the roots of the hair when you are brushing!
> 
> Many owners don't 'get' this -they think a once-over lightly with a slicker or furminator is going to do the job on a double-coated, medium length or long haired dog! And oh, the things I have seen as a result of this type of grooming! You would absolutely GAG at some of them!
> 
> ...


Huh can't say we have any issues in the butt area, white and clean lol. And no smell at all or mats. I brush regularly all of him but struggle with the base of the ear because he hates it (barely tolerates it) and the angle makes it hard to get any brush in there. When I brush the ears they just tangle up worse as I go? They literally start floofing out and getting poofier and poofier!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Bramble said:


> I tend to clip away mats behind ears. Unless it is in the early stages, attempting to brush them out is just too painful. If you are brushing every day he should not be getting mats there. My GSD was a coatie. I brushed him a few times a week and never had an issue with mats behind the ears despite the fur being much softer.
> 
> I agree with Sunsliver. When brushing you need to brush from the root of the hair out to the tips. I get in a lot of dogs whose owner swear they brush them everyday and on the surface look okay, but are matted just below that. Look up line brushing. You also may not be using the correct brush for the job. These are what I like for long double coated breeds since the pins are long and reach down past the outer coat ti grab the undercoat which is what gets matted: https://www.cherrybrook.com/chris-christensen-long-pin-slicker-brushes/ I also never dry brush a med-long coated dog. This can damage the hair shaft making them want to grab onto each other and tangle up. I always use a detangling or dematting spray when brushing a dry coat. These sprays coat and smooth the hair shaft making brushing easier and help prevent matting. I never had to do a sanitary trim on my GSD, never had an issue with him being clean.


Thank you didn't know about the spray that might help. These are the brushes we have tried on his ears (have a rake too but only use it on his body) and that's how much hair I just got off one ear. It's insane it doesn't feel like fur at all more like a baby duck lol. After 30 minutes from brushing it turns into curls.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Photo of what we're dealing with here lol. When he wakes up in the morning he has serious bed head... cracks me up :grin2: Any long pin slicker brushes that still work well but aren't so expensive? $60 is pretty steep right now we will have to save up but in the mean time we might need a better tool. Also what spray do you recommend? Cut out those few mats they weren't actually as big as I thought and only about 3 of them, you can't even tell  !


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Grab a paw brothers Tefelon coated greyhound comb off amazon for 11-14 bucks! I’m a groomer, have a LC Shepherd. Comb behind the ears, butt fluff, and sanitary every day and you’ll have no problems with mats.  Greyhound combs work a lot better than slickers in this case. If the mats aren’t too tight or close to the skin (smaller ones) it’ll comb out easily with that.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Spetzio said:


> Grab a paw brothers Tefelon coated greyhound comb off amazon for 11-14 bucks! I’m a groomer, have a LC Shepherd. Comb behind the ears, butt fluff, and sanitary every day and you’ll have no problems with mats.  Greyhound combs work a lot better than slickers in this case. If the mats aren’t too tight or close to the skin (smaller ones) it’ll comb out easily with that.


Thank you :smile2:!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

My goober for reference (he’s the dingus on the right). I do trim up his ear floof pretty regularly, but that’s just personal preference.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You can also use 'mane 'n tail' conditioner on dogs.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You can also use 'mane 'n tail' conditioner on dogs.


How would you wash the ears? He doesn't like it when I just get water in them :frown2:


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Put a cotton ball in each ear when you bath. This will keep the water out. If he is a big shaker you may need to push them down in a bit, don't worry won't harm his eardrum or anything since dog's ear canal is L shaped. I always place cotton in dog's ears before bathing to keep the water out.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Bramble said:


> Put a cotton ball in each ear when you bath. This will keep the water out. If he is a big shaker you may need to push them down in a bit, don't worry won't harm his eardrum or anything since dog's ear canal is L shaped. I always place cotton in dog's ears before bathing to keep the water out.


Oh wow never thought to do that, thank you!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I found this interesting article. https://herepup.com/short-haired-german-shepherd/


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Different temperaments?? I think not! The long coat is a recessive gene, and many dogs with regular coats are carriers for this gene! They are the SAME DOGS!

It's like trying to tell me my black GSD has a different temperament than a sable or black and tan GSD, just because her colour is different! Nope, nope, nope!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

A guy my step dad knows was told by a dog trainer that long coated GSD's were all psycho. I guess I am super lucky Finn never turned on me, lol.

I also think that coated GSD's lacking and under coat are not very common. Finn had an undercoat and did perfectly fine in the cold weather, he loved it. Well below zero didn't faze him at all.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> How would you wash the ears? He doesn't like it when I just get water in them :frown2:


If I was going to use the conditioner, I would just use a small portion. Rub it into the matted area. No need to get water into the ear, when you rinse. The mats, at least on my dogs' ears, tend to be low and toward the back. Fold the ear, if you have to. I don't think I have ever gotten water in Shelby's ears.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Bramble said:


> I tend to clip away mats behind ears. Unless it is in the early stages, attempting to brush them out is just too painful. If you are brushing every day he should not be getting mats there. My GSD was a coatie. I brushed him a few times a week and never had an issue with mats behind the ears despite the fur being much softer.
> 
> I agree with Sunsliver. When brushing you need to brush from the root of the hair out to the tips. I get in a lot of dogs whose owner swear they brush them everyday and on the surface look okay, but are matted just below that. Look up line brushing. You also may not be using the correct brush for the job. These are what I like for long double coated breeds since the pins are long and reach down past the outer coat ti grab the undercoat which is what gets matted: https://www.cherrybrook.com/chris-christensen-long-pin-slicker-brushes/ I also never dry brush a med-long coated dog. This can damage the hair shaft making them want to grab onto each other and tangle up. I always use a detangling or dematting spray when brushing a dry coat. These sprays coat and smooth the hair shaft making brushing easier and help prevent matting. I never had to do a sanitary trim on my GSD, never had an issue with him being clean.



Bramble, do you have a detangling spray that you recommend using on a dry coat? We have some very fluffy ears on our pups and want to keep them soft and un matted!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Little Red said:


> Bramble, do you have a detangling spray that you recommend using on a dry coat? We have some very fluffy ears on our pups and want to keep them soft and un matted!


Where is your dog from LOL looks just like the back of my guys head :grin2:


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Sunsilver said:


> Different temperaments?? I think not! The long coat is a recessive gene, and many dogs with regular coats are carriers for this gene! They are the SAME DOGS!
> 
> It's like trying to tell me my black GSD has a different temperament than a sable or black and tan GSD, just because her colour is different! Nope, nope, nope!


The article briefly discussed working lines GSDs as opposed to dogs bred with an eye for another trait, such as a long hair coat. I believe Gandalf's owner is raising him to be a service dog, so a calmer, less energy dog is ideal for her purpose. Also, the article is useful in understanding the different hair coats.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Spetzio said:


> Grab a paw brothers Tefelon coated greyhound comb off amazon for 11-14 bucks! I’m a groomer, have a LC Shepherd. Comb behind the ears, butt fluff, and sanitary every day and you’ll have no problems with mats.  Greyhound combs work a lot better than slickers in this case. If the mats aren’t too tight or close to the skin (smaller ones) it’ll comb out easily with that.


I also have a long coat GSD with consistent mats behind each ear so watched this thread with interest. Ordered this comb via Amazon yesterday, arrived this morning, may as well throw all my other brushes away. This comb is PERFECT!

I took my time and worked out the mats then started combing her back, wholly molly, the amount of undercoat that easily came out was shocking.

Thanks Spetzio, great (cheap) recommendation!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Solamar said:


> I also have a long coat GSD with consistent mats behind each ear so watched this thread with interest. Ordered this comb via Amazon yesterday, arrived this morning, may as well throw all my other brushes away. This comb is PERFECT!
> 
> I took my time and worked out the mats then started combing her back, wholly molly, the amount of undercoat that easily came out was shocking.
> 
> Thanks Spetzio, great (cheap) recommendation!


Sweet!! Thank you for letting us know how it worked!!! :grin2: Can you link which exact one you got? There are two here on amazon and I can't decide which it is.


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Sweet!! Thank you for letting us know how it worked!!! :grin2: Can you link which exact one you got? There are two here on amazon and I can't decide which it is.


Sure thing!
Paw Brothers Greyhound Style True Teflon Steel Comb, Medium/Fine

https://www.amazon.com/Paw-Brothers-Greyhound-Teflon-Medium/dp/B014PFSUZM/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1512501953&sr=1-1&keywords=Paw+Brothers+Greyhound+Style+True+Teflon+Steel+Comb


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

My mixed breed had very fine long hair floofies behind her ears. I trimmed the area, and used a spray-on hair detangler (the people kind) to comb it out. I figured if it's behind her ears, it should be safe as she can't lick it off.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Little Red said:


> Bramble, do you have a detangling spray that you recommend using on a dry coat? We have some very fluffy ears on our pups and want to keep them soft and un matted!


I like Show Season Naturals Leave In Conditioning Spray: ©The Groomer's Mall - Show Season Naturals Professional Green Grooming Shampoos, Conditioners and Sprays It doesn't have silicone so is a bit lighter.

I also like Crown Royal Ultimate Detangling Spray: ©The Groomer's Mall - Detangling, Dematting, Antistatic and Scissoring Sprays 

There are lots of products out there. A lot of just trial an error and figuring out what works best for you. What may be an awesome tool or product for one person, may not work as well for you.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Where is your dog from LOL looks just like the back of my guys head :grin2:


Ha ! I thought the same thing when I saw your boy! We are from Southern California.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Bramble said:


> I like Show Season Naturals Leave In Conditioning Spray: ©The Groomer's Mall - Show Season Naturals Professional Green Grooming Shampoos, Conditioners and Sprays It doesn't have silicone so is a bit lighter.
> 
> I also like Crown Royal Ultimate Detangling Spray: ©The Groomer's Mall - Detangling, Dematting, Antistatic and Scissoring Sprays
> 
> There are lots of products out there. A lot of just trial an error and figuring out what works best for you. What may be an awesome tool or product for one person, may not work as well for you.


Thanks for the info Bramble! Much appreciated.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Solamar said:


> I also have a long coat GSD with consistent mats behind each ear so watched this thread with interest. Ordered this comb via Amazon yesterday, arrived this morning, may as well throw all my other brushes away. This comb is PERFECT!
> 
> I took my time and worked out the mats then started combing her back, wholly molly, the amount of undercoat that easily came out was shocking.
> 
> Thanks Spetzio, great (cheap) recommendation!


Glad you love it and it works well for you! Another groomer I work with had one and swore by it, so I bought one and absolutely love it! Something about it makes it work mats and undercoat out so nicely.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

My female didn't get all her feathering until she was about two years old. Most of the long stocks I've known go through some pretty wonky looking stages before they get the adult coat...little poofs here, feathering in some spots, missing in others...yep, wonky for sure. 

We started with the sanitary cuts when Annie was about 3 if I remember right because without them, things did get kind of messy. Some have feathering that's silky, Annie's is really coarse, matts without constant grooming. In the winter she looks 20lbs heavier because her coat is sooooo thick. Behind the ears is like duck down...just gets poofier when brushed. I clip behind her ears and brush a few times a week. She doesn't like it either but she stands still...when I'm done she goes under the table and pouts!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

We just got our paw brothers comb today and I'm disappointed to say it didn't work on Gandalfs ears :frown2:. I'm not sure if theres a special technique or something to it or his ears are just really crazy? The comb didn't want to go through and it just made the fur get poofier and poofier until it was one big knot. Guess we will have to keep looking!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Wet the mat down with diluted conditioner or a detangling spray. Take your comb and your fingers and pick it apart. Use the end of your comb.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

dogfaeries said:


> Wet the mat down with diluted conditioner or a detangling spray. Take your comb and your fingers and pick it apart.


I tried wetting it down with a detangling spray for dogs, i feel like it made it more difficult. Maybe I didn't put on enough? Should the fur be soaked or just damp? Haven't tried human conditioner yet. There aren't mats anymore but it just fluffs up and I can't get a comb through. Thanks will try the end of the comb! I was using the entire thing.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You might invest in some Cherrybrook Grooming Spray, and use it on the fluffy parts. It’s unscented and silicone free. Good stuff!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I’ve been a groomer for a million years (okay, 40, lol). I don’t brush out mats on dry coat. I either demat fresh from the tub, or wet them down (or the matted parts only), then brush and comb. It’s easier to demat wet hair, and doesn’t tear it up.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

Spetzio said:


> Grab a paw brothers Tefelon coated greyhound comb off amazon for 11-14 bucks! I’m a groomer, have a LC Shepherd. Comb behind the ears, butt fluff, and sanitary every day and you’ll have no problems with mats.  Greyhound combs work a lot better than slickers in this case. If the mats aren’t too tight or close to the skin (smaller ones) it’ll comb out easily with that.


Thank you for this advice. I bought that comb and it is the best grooming tool I have ever seen. Much better than a brush and works awesome on my medium coated shepherd as well. For the LC pups, it is a miracle worker. Thank you thank you!


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Little Red said:


> Thank you for this advice. I bought that comb and it is the best grooming tool I have ever seen. Much better than a brush and works awesome on my medium coated shepherd as well. For the LC pups, it is a miracle worker. Thank you thank you!


I'm so glad to hear it worked for you! It's pretty inexpensive but hasn't failed me yet. Slickers are great, but I prefer a simple greyhound comb and undercoat rake for shepherds.


----------

